# EPSON 1400 dye or pigment ink?



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

So i'm using this printer for my printing my exposures and will be running out of black ink.... 

1.The black ink came with the printer and wondering if it's dye or pigment (im guessing it's dye)..

2. Also what ink should i buy to get the film darkest (dye or pigment)? Or does it matter..

3. I know the blackmaxx from ryonet seems to be great along with usscreen (i don'tthink they exist anymore) fastink...


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

We use a 1400 with stock (Dye) ink for Film and inkjet transfers and have never had an issue. You should be fine with stock ink in my opinion.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

the stock ink is actually pretty good for films... It is their Claria photo dye ink and it has good UV resistance which I guess explains why it works well for exposing. I used to use a cheap lexmark that printed horribly and an HP all-in-one. The All-in-one I could set the ink density, but even with the most ink possible it still wasn't as opaque as 1 regular print with the Claria ink.
I am using a single Black Max cartridge in my black slot right now(I don't have RIP so I don't need all 6 black cartridges) and It seems to be just as opaque as the claria, but it has a different tint to it. I think that is what helps it to have a better opacity/uv density.

I would say unless you are planning to do sublimation to just stick with Dye Based inks. The printer is meant to be used with Dye Based ink so that should give you the least problems. I'm not sure if pigment will give you darker transparencies or not. I have asked the question, but most just say to stick with dye based. I would assume that the pigment would give better opacity because it's actually composed of solids, but the claria and claria-alternatives are supposed to be pretty uv-resistant.

I'm also considering what you are. I am running through my ink because of head cleanings(that the printer does automatically) as well as printing my girlfriend's art work. I am looking into either a CIS or refillable cartridges. My problem is I'm not sure what company to do go. Inkjetcarts.us has a good reputation from what i've heard, but there prices are a little higher than what you can find one ebay. AT least with inkjetcarts I know that other people have bought from them with success.

My questions is will the bulk inks be as UV resistant/opaque as the standard Claria Inks. I'm more concerned with the quality of my prints and my films than I am about saving money. I can make back the money if the prints are perfect, but I can't sell prints that turn out like garbage or fade right away.


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

So if I switch to pigment.. will it yield same results? Isn't pigment more "powdery" then dye which is more "liquidy" i don't know if that even makes sense.. 

i was asking about pigment because this is they type of ink that will work well on transfers so thinking of using pigment for transfers and positives..


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Scott, 


You could always go with the refillable (Claria ink)cartridges and refillable (Claria) ink from:

Refillable cartridges, refill cartridge, chip resetter, ink cartridge refill


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

monkeyisland90 said:


> So if I switch to pigment.. will it yield same results? Isn't pigment more "powdery" then dye which is more "liquidy" i don't know if that even makes sense..
> 
> i was asking about pigment because this is they type of ink that will work well on transfers so thinking of using pigment for transfers and positives..


 
Again, we use the stock (Claria) ink on tranfers as well and have never had an issue. The problem with the pigment ink if you do choose to use it is that the printer is not made for that type of ink so you may run into clogging issues.


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greatzky said:


> the stock ink is actually pretty good for films... It is their Claria photo dye ink and it has good UV resistance which I guess explains why it works well for exposing. I used to use a cheap lexmark that printed horribly and an HP all-in-one. The All-in-one I could set the ink density, but even with the most ink possible it still wasn't as opaque as 1 regular print with the Claria ink.
> I am using a single Black Max cartridge in my black slot right now(I don't have RIP so I don't need all 6 black cartridges) and It seems to be just as opaque as the claria, but it has a different tint to it. I think that is what helps it to have a better opacity/uv density.
> 
> I would say unless you are planning to do sublimation to just stick with Dye Based inks. The printer is meant to be used with Dye Based ink so that should give you the least problems. I'm not sure if pigment will give you darker transparencies or not. I have asked the question, but most just say to stick with dye based. I would assume that the pigment would give better opacity because it's actually composed of solids, but the claria and claria-alternatives are supposed to be pretty uv-resistant.
> ...



I see.. so it's the CLARIA inks that came with it with UV resistance that's made it work well.. .as when i print the positive it and see it through light it seems not dense enough so i print another copy... So i'm wondering if I get standard ink on ebay or some ink store to refill the ink or get a bulk system with standard non claria ink... i will probally not get good results... 

Original inks always seem so costly ... I wonder if theres UV resistant black inks in bulk


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Swagger11 said:


> Scott,
> 
> 
> You could always go with the refillable (Claria ink)cartridges and refillable (Claria) ink from:
> ...


cool thx for the link. More expensive than I can afford right now(being as of today), but still WAY CHEAPER than epson cartridges!


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Swagger11 said:


> Scott,
> 
> 
> You could always go with the refillable (Claria ink)cartridges and refillable (Claria) ink from:
> ...


i went to the link but i don't think they are actual claria inks... has no mention of it... so not sure if it will have that uv protection as someone mentioned..


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

monkeyisland90 said:


> i went to the link but i don't think they are actual claria inks... has no mention of it... so not sure if it will have that uv protection as someone mentioned..


 
Try this link for the actual Claria Ink:

Epson ink, epson printer ink, epson r200 ink, epson ink refill


Same site!


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Swagger11 said:


> Try this link for the actual Claria Ink:
> 
> Epson ink, epson printer ink, epson r200 ink, epson ink refill
> 
> ...


ok, looks like it says "compatible with claria" ink so i'm guessing its just a third party brand like elsewhere so can't tell if it will have the uv protection.. but 10.00 for 4 oz.. i'll try it out... but i think ebay might have cheaper price


----------



## wear2impress (Feb 22, 2011)

I purchased a regular Epson 1400 - but when printing my films I have to use accurip. My question is: How those little dots that I see from Accurip will affect my spot color print?
I am confused with Accurip! Is there supposed to be little dots when you are printing a spot solor?
Please help me!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

The uv protection has nothing to do with burning screens, it doesn't block the uv rays, it prevents them from fading in sunlight.


----------



## muqtadir (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Friends
What type of ink is good for T-shirts (Pigment, Dye sublimation or oil based) without pre-treatment ?


----------

